# Smok X Cube 2



## AndreFerreira (14/7/15)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (9/8/15)

Smok X Cube II

WoW, I think this one is over the top for me, as
there is just so many variations, its going to take some time getting use too
Here are a few things that I have come across and read up about
But like I said just too much to take in, in one night vaping

X Cube II 160 Watts as everyone knows
Wattage Memory Modes
16 memory modes “watt” for who knows

Temp Control
Between 200F-600f, and from what I have seen the Temp Control work correctly now

Special Draw Effects
Hard Draw, output power will increase 10% within the first two seconds
Normal Draw, output power will be normal
Soft Draw, output power will decrease 10% within the first two seconds
Similar to the X Cube if u used the iPhone/Android app

Puff Plan
That common with all of them

OLED Display much bigger than the X Cube
atleast I dont have to use glasses to set it up 
All the normal gadgets plus more
Output Wattage
Output Voltage
Atomizer Resistance
Battery Life
Temp
Date and Time
There is a screen contrast
Internet update for firmware
Bluetooth
And of course the Warnings/Safety Features
I check the manual, as I got a prompt Voltage low, and if lower than 6.4V it tell u to replace battery
Voltage to high 9.0V cant operate replace batteries within limits
Overheating wait 30 seconds etc etc 
there are 9 more prompts/warning where it cuts off

The Cover slide off and on beautifully, solid magnets, but in the long run
I do think wear and tear will cause some problems

The Disco light work great at night BUT can be turned off if you want 

It is much bigger that the M80 and also slightly heaver 

Small hands are going to have a problem with comfortability  

Fire Bar same as X Cube

Only thing I wont be going, is taking out with me just too bulky and heavy 

Still love my M65 

ps
With the X Cube II and TFV4 done correctly, I will put money down it will win the next Cloud compo 

anyway my

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## OhmzRaw (9/8/15)

Willyza said:


> Smok X Cube II
> 
> WoW, I think this one is over the top for me, as
> there is just so many variations, its going to take some time getting use too
> ...



Did you try it out on TC mode? I've read it uses some coefficient thing. Curious to know how that works.


----------



## Willyza (9/8/15)

Step 1 upgrade to 1.07
Step 2 buy Temp Control Activation App (eish)
Step 3 download iPhone/Android app
Lastly all setting are on the app and it works


----------



## BumbleBee (9/8/15)

Willyza said:


> Step 1 upgrade to 1.07
> Step 2 buy Temp Control Activation App (eish)
> Step 3 download iPhone/Android app
> Lastly all setting are on the app and it works


What!? You have to buy an app to enable temp control? 

That's a bloody cheek! 

What did the app cost?


----------



## OhmzRaw (9/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> What!? You have to buy an app to enable temp control?
> 
> That's a bloody cheek!
> 
> What did the app cost?


I read that up. I think it was $2.99 (Blame short term memory )

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (9/8/15)

OhmzRaw said:


> I read that up. I think it was $2.99


But when u buy it of the app its $0.49c


----------



## daniel craig (9/8/15)

Willyza said:


> But when u buy it of the app its $0.49c


And what can you do with TC from the app? How does it work ?


----------



## Vapington (10/8/15)

Theres quite a few reviews on this on Youtube check them out. 
Mine is arriving this week


----------



## Cave Johnson (10/8/15)

I've seen a few failed dry cotton tests. Anyone link to one that actually passed?


----------



## Vapington (10/8/15)

Watch the TVC one

Reactions: Like 1


----------

